# Where are the MAC brushes made?



## sammi22 (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought recently a brush from MAC on eBay and at the bottom of the brush it said "France". Today I received a set with 8 brushes, very nice that I bought on eBay too and every brush there have the word "Japan" at the bottom.

This are the first "MAC" brushes I bought and I am not an expert in this. Are they fake?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 2, 2008)

Based on what I've read, they are made in different places. I've read girls who bought their brushes at MAC had some that were made in Japan and others made in France. I know the 182 brushes all seem to be made in China. But, these are the only countries I've ever heard of MAC brushes being made in.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

It varies. However, if your brushes came in a set, you might want to post pictures because the sets sold on ebay are usually fake. The new batches of fake MAC brushes I've seen are printed with Japan. But that doesn't mean all brushes that say Japan are fake. Please post images, especially of the Japan and MAC part.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've bought all my MAC brushes, directly from MAC and I have just had a look, there was a mix of locations on my brush handles, I had Japan, France and the USA. It obviously varies.

I would be quite wary buying MAC brushes on ebay, there are some really good fakes out there, and you end up spending more on the fakes than you would have on real ones!


----------



## sammi22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I took some pictures, just a few... Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 3, 2008)

It's hard to tell from your photos since some seem a bit blurry, but they seem a little off. Here's my MAC 239 brush, and you can see the rings along the metal part are more rounded than yours seem. Also, my Japan stamp seems to be farther away from the end of the brush(though yours was not the 239). Could just be the pictures though, and I am by no means a MAC expert. Do these pictures help?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2008)

Hon, I think these are fake. MAC hasn't released full sized brush sets in a very very long time. The crimping of the ferrule looks off to me. If you can, post pictures of the word MAC and the brush numbers using the macro option on your camera (the flower icon).


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohh yeah, those are definity fake MAC brushes. It can be confusing as MAC does sometimes bring out brush kits with collections, but those are definitely not anything like the ones that have been brought out.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont have any mac sets but i believe they aren't sold in sets of eight full sized brushes. Here's a link on ebay for very valueable info on fakes :eBay Guides - MAC COSMETICS - HOW TO SPOT FAKES by EXPERIENCED SELLER

and heres a link to more articles about it :eBay - fake mac brushes Reviews &amp; Guides


----------



## sammi22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody (Adrienne: Thank you for the link, it explains all!)

I'm sure now my brushes are fake. How sad. I feel like a little girl! I'm going to contact the seller right now! Here is some more pictures of my FAKE brushes:


----------



## Padme (Sep 3, 2008)

This is horrible!!

Sammi, def. contact the seller, and ask for your money back! The seller may not know that they are fakes, but any auction it the sellers responsibility, and therefore it is his/her obligation to make sure that he/she is selling authentic goods.

Just send a firm, but polite and non-accusoatory letter to the seller.

Selling fakes is illegal, and since the auction was not in compliance with eBays rules, it is now void: you are released from all your obligations as a buyer and have every right to demand your money back.

Good luck!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad this information was helpful to you. I'm very sorry that you bought fakes as well, like Padme said, contact the seller and try and get a refund back. Let ebay know that they are fake.


----------



## sammi22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Before I start to write this message I want to say that I really appreciate all your help, is difficult for me to write in english because I'm still learning but I can't find any makeup forum in spanish.

Thank you girls.

So I went to the MAC store today just to check the brushes and confirm (because is hard to believe I have all this fakes Lol) if my brushes are fake. The first one I saw was the 150 and like _internetchick _said, the rings in the metal part is more rounded that the one I have. O.K so I took a look of the 168 and it was with the rings in the metal part very rounded too... but then I saw the 134 brush (I don't have that one) and the rings are exactly like the brushes I have!!!!!!!!!! Not too rounded.

In the link that Adrienne post here said this: _"THE HANDLES HAVE A SLIGHT SHIMMER TO THEM when looking at them out of the plastic, in good lightening and with the naked eye!!! Authentic MAC brushes are matte black with NO shimmer, to the naked eye"_... and I was looking the brushes at MAC and they look exactly like my brushes... the same color in the handle. The brushes at the store have THE SAME light shimmer. 

I'm so confused now!!!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've bought all my MAC brushes, directly from MAC and I have just had a look, there was a mix of locations on my brush handles, I had Japan, France and the USA. It obviously varies. Same here! I bought mine all from MAC too. 
Sammi, I think your brushes are fakes, but good fakes if that matters. I would maybe bring your brushes to a MAC store and ask a MA.

I don't think MAC sells full size brush sets, and none of mine came with sleeves like yours did.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 3, 2008)

That set is definitely fake. The only full sized set MAC came out with was in 06. It was an 8 brush set, but I'm pretty sure the 187 was in it.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sammi22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Before I start to write this message I want to say that I really appreciate all your help, is difficult for me to write in english because I'm still learning but I can't find any makeup forum in spanish.Thank you girls.

So I went to the MAC store today just to check the brushes and confirm (because is hard to believe I have all this fakes Lol) if my brushes are fake. The first one I saw was the 150 and like _internetchick _said, the rings in the metal part is more rounded that the one I have. O.K so I took a look of the 168 and it was with the rings in the metal part very rounded too... but then I saw the 134 brush (I don't have that one) and the rings are exactly like the brushes I have!!!!!!!!!! Not too rounded.

In the link that Adrienne post here said this: _"THE HANDLES HAVE A SLIGHT SHIMMER TO THEM when looking at them out of the plastic, in good lightening and with the naked eye!!! Authentic MAC brushes are matte black with NO shimmer, to the naked eye"_... and I was looking the brushes at MAC and they look exactly like my brushes... the same color in the handle. The brushes at the store have THE SAME light shimmer. 

I'm so confused now!!!!! 

To be honest, the guide to spotting fakes is misleading and incorrect. It is NOT true that MAC brushes are matte while fakes have shimmer. It is normal to have shimmer. 
In addition, not all brushes have the rounded crimping. I have an older brush, stamped with France, and the crimping is flat.

However, I don't think MAC has ever released this brush set you have. Ebay has a ton of fake 8-piece MAC sets with the same exact brush numbers you have.


----------



## sammi22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To be honest, the guide to spotting fakes is misleading and incorrect. It is NOT true that MAC brushes are matte while fakes have shimmer. It is normal to have shimmer. 
In addition, not all brushes have the rounded crimping. I have an older brush, stamped with France, and the crimping is flat.

However, I don't think MAC has ever released this brush set you have. Ebay has a ton of fake 8-piece MAC sets with the same exact brush numbers you have.

I can't say "They are real" because I never bought MAC brushes before but like I said, I went to the MAC store and my brushes looks exactly like the ones there, except for the rings in the metal part (But the brush #134 in the store have this rings like my brushes). I don't know but I'm wondering if maybe this set is a very old one? Maybe MAC made this a long time ago??? I don't know. All that I know if that if they are fake they are the best fakes in the world.


----------



## Karren (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not surprised that everything isn't made in China these days.... I found an old flash bulb to an old (80's) camera I have and it was made in Belgium... Probably not any more....


----------



## gs. (Sep 6, 2008)

You should bring the set to a mac store and ask one of the m/a there


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Sep 8, 2008)

All of mine have been made in, France, Japan, USA, and China


----------



## coke (Sep 8, 2008)

probably fake, how much did you spend on them?


----------



## peachtim (Sep 27, 2011)

Question ladies? Does it matter whether it's real or fake? As long as it gives the same results right? I think with things in the U.S we focus on paying for the "name" (MAC).


----------



## schoolofmakeup (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I'm 4 years late, but it may help others.  We buy a lot of brushes from MAC and on their price list it states the county of origin:

Japan

China

France

USA

Hope that helps!


----------

